# The Day Of The Dead



## PamfromTx (Oct 30, 2021)

The *Day of the Dead* (Spanish: _Día de Muertos_ or _Día de los Muertos_) is a holiday celebrated from 31st October through 2nd of November inclusive, though other days, such as 6th November, may be included depending on the locality.  It originated, in part, in Mexico, where it is mostly observed, but also in other places, especially by people of Mexican heritage elsewhere. Although associated with the Western Christian Allhallowtide observances of All Hallow's Eve, All Saints' Day and All Souls' Day, it has a much less solemn tone and is portrayed as a holiday of joyful celebration rather than mourning. The multi-day holiday involves family and friends gathering to pay respects and to remember friends and family members who have died. These celebrations can take a humorous tone, as celebrants remember funny events and anecdotes about the departed.

Traditions connected with the holiday include honoring the deceased using calaveras and aztec marigold flowers known as _cempazúchitl_, building home altars called _ofrendas_ with the favorite foods and beverages of the departed, and visiting graves with these items as gifts for the deceased. The celebration is not solely focused on the dead, as it is also common to give gifts to friends such as candy sugar skulls, to share traditional _pan de muerto_ with family and friends, and to write light-hearted and often irreverent verses in the form of mock epitaphs dedicated to living friends and acquaintances, a literary form known as _calaveras literarias_.

In 2008, the tradition was inscribed in the Representative List of the Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity by UNESCO.

I had no clue what Dia De Los Muertos signified until I moved to the Texas valley.  I personally have not created an altar in two years.     

Rest in peace, my sweet mother.  I will never forget your love for us all.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 30, 2021)

This song and her voice touch my heart.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 30, 2021)

Thanks for this @PamfromTx, I have always found Mexican culture interesting.  I have seen some of the alters in Mexico, but never really understood.  Nice video and music pero mi español es malo so I understood little.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 30, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Thanks for this @PamfromTx, I have always found Mexican culture interesting.  I have seen some of the alters in Mexico, but never really understood.  Nice video and music pero mi español es malo so I understood little.


Yes, but by just _*listening*_ to this video; one some how understands the sadness and the happiness.  I'm sorry it was in Spanish.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 30, 2021)

Mom, myself and sisters.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I'm sorry it was in Spanish


No need to apologize, I am sorry I don't understand much Spanish.


PamfromTx said:


> just _*listening*_ to this video; one some how understands the sadness and the happiness


Yes, I agree.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Oct 31, 2021)

In France Halloween is not really celebrated because it clashes with La Toussaint (All Saints Day) on the 1st of November. It is at that time French people visit graves of their loved ones, clean them up and plant flowers etc. Similar to the Day of the Dead Pam.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 31, 2021)

Shero said:


> In France Halloween is not really celebrated because it clashes with La Toussaint (All Saints Day) on the 1st of November


In Louisiana we also recognize All Saints' Day, but also party on Halloween.  In Louisiana it's easy to add a holiday, but none go away, never miss a chance to party.

https://www.offbeat.com/news/all-saints-day-in-new-orleans-aint-like-anywhere-else/


----------



## Shero (Oct 31, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> In Louisiana we also recognize All Saints' Day, but also party on Halloween.  In Louisiana it's easy to add a holiday, but none go away, never miss a chance to party.
> 
> https://www.offbeat.com/news/all-saints-day-in-new-orleans-aint-like-anywhere-else/


 You have the best of both worlds. I like a good party too  thanks for the link, very interesting. I visited Louisiana many years ago and fell in love with the music, the people and the food!


----------

